# I need help hooking up an old TV to PS2



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

My old t.v. has a video in/audio in and is currently attached to cable t.v.through the cable plug ----Is there some kind of adapter to use since PS2 has 3 plugs that need to go into the t.v.?
I want to keep cable plugged in as well as have the PS2 running through the in/out plugs. If there is some kind of adapter at radio shack that I should get, OR if PS2 sells adapters themselves, please let me know which one.
THANKS


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Is the PS2 sonnected to the TV through the coaxial cables, or with all 3 of the plugs? The normal connection is with the 3 plugs right to the TV. Otherwise, I guess you could get a coaxial splitter, connect both the cable and PS2 to it, and then put the single side into the TV.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

ps2 will be connected to either the antenna or the 
audio in/video/in slots. There is no slot for the yellow plug like on my new t.v., only 2 red/white.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

There's this and this one.

The second one would be better, but I can't tell from the picture whether it uses coaxial (the kind of wire that your cable uses) or S-video (newer video, your old TV doesn't have it). I'm not sure if you can hook up your cable line into the first one, so that you could switch between cable and PS2 without unplugging anything....but if it doesn't, then you can just get a splitter, and hook the cable and one of the above products into it...I *think* that would work, but I really can't be sure....so I would ask someone at Radio Shack, they would probably know best.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

There is an adaptor where you can change the 3 colors to coaxial and you can also add the cable or antenna cord into the adaptor so that way you don't need to keep changing the cords around. SONY has there own, plus there is other 3rd party adaptors around $9.99. I know Electronics Boutique (also named GameStop or Babbages) has them since I had to purchase one myself.

Word of warning: Your PS2 may not work properly. If the screen bounces then it means the TV is not fully compatible. It happened to me  had to buy a new TV. I think it was the PS games that was bouncing, but the PS2 games was fine....


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Also if I remember correctly you don't always need all three of the plugs to play the game, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yellow is video and the red and white is audio for left and right. You will definatley need the yellow one!


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Nevermind. I know hardly anything about home theater equipment. I guess it showed.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

I think it was the white one I was thinking about anyway.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

you were right, just wrong color


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2003)

plug video in white and sound in red (just one of them)


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

so the yellow just hangs there and it will still work?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Well....it might work...you can fiddle around with it, and mess around with different colored plugs in different ports....nothing will really break, it will just show up all fuzzy on the screen if it's wrong.

Optimally, you want all 3 connected, to get the best picture and audio quality, but some TV's have the ability to switch one of the audio ports (red and white) for a video (yellow). So just plug them in and see what happens.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hotskates, deathdealer is incorrect.

Yellow is the video (picture) and needs to go to the Video In connection. Now the Audio - I find that the most sound is from the right side so you will need to use the red cable (but i just checked my TV and I believe the sound (mono at best) is the White cable. You might be able to connect it that way, but putting $10 for a converter would be a better option.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks everyone - I think I'll buy the converter that plugs right into the antenna. That would probably work best!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yup, make sure it has a port for the antenna / cable wire. Also to give you the heads up, the converter puts the PS2 to Channel 3 (or 4 depending)


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks Tidus!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hotskates:

I found this for you. It's the Universal RF Unit  for the PS2 from Gamestop.com (babbages / Electronic Boutique) I was talking about. Not the same one I have but it's the same concept nevertheless. On the link it will ask you for your zipcode and hopefully it will give you a location for the item.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Playstation makes a RFU adaptor too and I just bought it:

Product: RFU Adaptor
System: PS One Console, PlayStation 2 System
Model Number: SCPH-10071
Manufacturer: SCEI


Description: What, no video input terminal on your TV? Just adapt. With the RFU Adaptor, you can connect your PlayStation 2 computer entertainment system or PS one console to any TV that doesnt have external A/V inputs.

Use the RFU Adaptor to hook your system up to the cable-ready portion (or antenna input) of your TV set. Just plug the Adaptor into the AV Multi Out connector on the back of your system.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I knew they did, just couldn't find the P/N for it. How much was it?


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

$15.00 at Target


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

shame i wasn't nearby I could got you 10% off (I work in Target)


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Wow, the things I could have done with that $1.50


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm a little confused about the memory cards mentioned in the instruction book? Not sure if I should get the 8mb or the ps2 memory card? Any difference?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, PS2 Memory Cards save games that are specificly for PS2 games. The 8Mb Memory card is for the older PS1 games. You cannot use the PS2 memory card for PS1 games and vice versa.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Ok, thanks. I'll be getting a couple of ps2 memory cards then!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

In our fave place (Target) we have a 2pk memory cards (colored ones) for I think $35-$40 (that's still cheap since SONY's one is $30 a time!


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

I didn't know they would be that much. WIth ps2 games, does 8 mb hold a lot? I just bought tony hawk4 and wondered how many levels that might save with one 8 mb card?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The PS2 memory cards are different in design for saving games. PS1 memory cards uses blocks where PS2 memory cards uses kilobytes (kb). I don't think that Tony Hawk 4 will waste space. In fact I have a lot saved on mine so you don't need to worry just now. (PS, my pricing may be off by $5.00)


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks Tidus! Glad to hear the cards hold a lot.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

All depends on the game, but I do have Coolboarders 2000 and it doesn't take much space (72kb I think)


----------

